# cpt code for fracture of distal ulna



## mrolf (Oct 19, 2011)

What CPT code would be appropriate for a fracture of the distal ulna only without manipulation?  No code specific to this.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jdemar (Oct 19, 2011)

Look @ CPT 25650.


----------

